# The Cause of Yoda's Death is Finally Revealed



## Lord Vader

Seems the old Jedi had a serious gastrointestinal problem.

[youtubehd]v_y7n20ryX0[/youtubehd]


----------



## hdtvfan0001

I think we just witnessed the discovery of natural gas.


----------



## MysteryMan

Reminds me of my wife's Uncle Charlie.


----------



## Lord Vader

I don't know what it is about stuff like that, but I was laughing my butt off while watching that video.


----------



## MysteryMan

Lord Vader said:


> I don't know what it is about stuff like that, but I was laughing my butt off while watching that video.


Too bad I don't have a video of my wife's Uncle Charlie. That way you could double your laughter and double your fun.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

MysteryMan said:


> Too bad I don't have a video of my wife's Uncle Charlie. That way you could double your laughter and double your fun.


OOOOooooo

I can hardly breathe after the first one as is...


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Oh, dear, dear, dear.


----------



## Nick

Kinda glad they never got that _Smell-o-Vision_ thing working.


----------



## Lord Vader

Give Lucas time. That's next! 

Guess he needs more money, because now the saga--after the Special Edition releases, the Blu-Ray releases--is coming to theaters in 3D beginning February 10th.


----------



## dpeters11

But if they did get it working, would you be able to smell Yoda anyway? I mean, Dagobah itself doesn't exactly look like it smells all that great.


----------



## Draconis

Why am I thinking about when I was using a L.A.W. in basic? 

BACK-BLAST AREA ALL CLEAR!!!


----------



## Carl Spock

Behold the power of the farts!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Anyone happen to notice that "fluffybear" hasn't posted in this thread.


----------



## Laxguy

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Anyone happen to notice that "fluffybear" hasn't posted in this thread.


Notice do you lots! :lol:

Though I think I've had my quota of fart humor. Even that great scene -that monumental fart fest scene- in *Blazing Saddles* now gets FF'ed.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Laxguy said:


> Notice do you lots! :lol:
> 
> Though I think I've had my quota of fart humor. Even that great scene -that monumental fart fest scene- in *Blazing Saddles* now gets FF'ed.


Blazing Saddles set the bar real low - uh...high - on that humor.


----------



## Laxguy

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Blazing Saddles set the bar real low - uh...high - on that humor.


Heh. It sure did. I split my sides when I first saw it,* over 30 years ago! [!!!!]*, but I've probably watched too many SNLs and other comedy shows since such that anything scatalogical is no longer amusing. YMMV! "Not that there's anything wrong with that."


----------

